# Hurricane Coaster September Schwinn ride



## DonChristie (Aug 29, 2017)

**September Hurricane Coaster Schwinn ride**
We are going to ride the beautiful tree lined McMullen creek greenway on Schwinns, Sunday Sept 10. Meet at McMullen creek greenway, 8135 Pineville-Matthews road, Charlotte @ 9am, leave 10. We are calling this a Schwinn ride! If you have an old Schwinn, bring it out! Of course, all bikes are welcome! 
Let's Ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2017)

I'll see what I can dig up to ride...


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 29, 2017)

Blue Cantilever!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Blue Cantilever!




Since Heidi will be on a girls blue Phantom it seems only fitting that I take that one out. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 29, 2017)

Hot dang, I'll be there on me Schwinn!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2017)

Looks like the weather this weekend will be awesome. If you are within driving distance you need to try and make this one. See everyone there. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 6, 2017)

Looking forward to it! Schwinn's unite!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 6, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Hot dang, I'll be there on me Schwinn!




ME TOO!! I'll need to slap something together to be ridin' a Schwinn ....... but I think I can make that happen!
Looking forward to seein' all you NC (& Evans, GA) Folks !!
I might even bring a Greenville, SC fella up with me !
Cheers !   CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 6, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Looking forward to it! Schwinn's unite!




Hey Don !! Can't wait to see you folks again! I'll need to slap something together to be ridin' a Schwinn ....... but I think I can make that happen!
Looking forward to seein' all you NC (& Evans, GA) Folks !!
I might even bring a Greenville, SC fella up with me !
Cheers ! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 6, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Looking forward to it! Schwinn's unite!




This is about the only time I might* enjoy* getting *SCHWINNDLED* !! :eek:


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 9, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Looking forward to it! Schwinn's unite!



On my way from the ATL !!  Got together a late '40's Schwinn!!
I'm bringing my buddy Frank with his Roadmaster...... we'll need to call him "Sour Frank" ..... since there is already a "Salty Frank" 
See you folks in the mornin' !!   Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2017)

Well I screwed up. I had tuned up the girls blue Phantom for Heidi to ride tomorrow and out of habit grabbed her regular ride (CWC built Trojan Super). I don't think she was too upset so before you give her grief tomorrow I am fully to blame for this one! See you all there. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 10, 2017)

Had a fantastic September Hurricane Coaster pre Hurricane Irma ride today! Kinda cool and windy but it was perfect under the tree canopy. 17 riders in attendance with 11 Schwinns, I think. Thanks to everyone who came out!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Don actually beat me to the posting today but I have a few to add. A really great time with great people and a special shout out to Dave and Franklin for making an even longer trek than Heidi and I! See you all next month. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## roberto_fuggn_b (Sep 11, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Had a fantastic September Hurricane Coaster pre Hurricane Irma ride today! Kinda cool and windy but it was perfect under the tree canopy. 17 riders in attendance with 11 Schwinns, I think. Thanks to everyone who came out!
> 
> View attachment 674103
> 
> ...




Great pics Don!


Sent from my wireless bicycle


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 11, 2017)

Great time yesterday beating Irma. Finally starting to cool off after a long summer.


----------



## roberto_fuggn_b (Sep 11, 2017)

good seeing all in attendance. Here's a pic of Don since he's always taking pics of us...








Sent from my wireless bicycle


----------

